# Kentuckiense



## cnycharles (May 25, 2015)

The plant I found last year wasn't flowering so I had to search for another area I'd been told about. Couldn't remember the directions so had to follow edge of swamp looking for plants or flowers. I finally found a plant, and then just found the colony! Some are yellow, some whitish






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2015)

Native mountain laurel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 25, 2015)

Gasp! I really want to see this species in the wild.


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2015)

I'd like to see it too. Wow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2015)

Looks like a fun trip. It is neat to see truly yellow forms of this species. I've only seen ones with white/beige lips. That place looks like tick/chigger heaven!


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2015)

No ticks there, just that thorny vine that rips up your legs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (May 25, 2015)

That area looks like a very healthy stand of Cyps. They
are lovely, aren't they?


----------



## Wendy (May 26, 2015)

What a wonderful sight! That laurel is pretty too. Thank you for sharing. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for sharing. Maybe you should put some long pants on!?


----------



## Erythrone (May 26, 2015)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Cool. Thanks for sharing. Maybe you should put some long pants on!?




Too darn hot; I usually would wear shorts and use bug spray but the barbed wire may make me rethink that policy 
When I used to hunt deer up to my uncles sometimes I'd wear really coarse sweats if I had to go through the blackberry bushes. Thorns didn't get through but after a season or so they started falling apart because the threads were getting shredded (but better them than me  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2015)

I also have three site videos from this spot 
Http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/kenty1.mp4

Http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/littlekent.mp4

Http://www.cnyos.org/exdisp/video/kentybig.mp4


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2015)

Is that pawpaw tree in the shot with the laurel.

Those kentuckensis look huge!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh; don't know pawpaw. Yes they are huge!
I can't get the third video to play, if anyone else has the same problem I'll try and redo it


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tour. I would love to see these in the wild at some point as well.


----------

